# Ibooks ?



## matthouston (3 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 
Je voulais savoir si l'on peut figer un pdf dans ibooks afin d'éviter que le document pivote quand on manipule l'Ipad ?
Car pour le travail, j'ai inséré une flopée de pdf et certain sont bien positionnés et d'autres devraient pouvoir être pivoté puis figé afin de verrouiller la page. 
Sinon faut il télécharger une apps particulière ?
Merci pour vos retours. 
M


----------



## Lauange (5 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour

Pour bloquer la rotation fais cela :

1/ double clique sur le bouton central, ce qui fait apparaitre les applications active.
2/ Glisse ton doigt vers la droite pour faire apparaitre les icônes qui sont sur la gauche.
3/ l'icône la plus à gauche est le bouton qui permet d'activer ou de désactiver la rotation de l'écran de l'iPad.


----------



## matthouston (5 Septembre 2012)

Merci pour l'info . 
C'est juste ce que je cherchais. 
Bonne soirée


----------

